# God bless grandchildren



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What would we do without them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby

I have a 21, 18, and 14 year old grandchild and another 7

The message is the same

Only they don't cover their faces

They look at me with shades of disbelief 

And oh my God

We are related, HOW?...

Aldra


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

My teenagers overuse of the tumble dryer in sunny windy weather has meant that I have taken the fuse out. They will not work that out and be mystified when the dryer starts working again come October.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

cabby said:


> What would we do without them.


Brilliant.........I've forwarded it to my wife, a grandmother. :grin2:


----------

